# [SOLVED] How to recognize external USB DVD device?

## rowdy

Hi y'all...

I don't really know if it's the correct forum, or that it should be in Multimedia (mods, if so, please move it...  :Wink: )

I have a external (usb) dvd writer connected to my box. So far, so good. I can find it in dmesg, and if I create a custom device in Gnomebaker, (/dev/sr0) I can burn with it. I did search a lot, and topics I found on Gentoo Wiki and the form helped me so far...  :Wink: 

However, the device is not recognized as a optical device. So if I start NeroLinux (that has no option to add own devices) I can't use it. Also if I right click a ISO file in the filebrowser I can select the option to burn it to disk. here I also can't select my device.

I can't mount the device, because a empty dvd is not mountable. I don't have it added in my fstab (should I?). I'm running Gentoo 2.6.17-gentoo-r4, with Gnome 2.14.2 on a dual AMD Opteron...

Output of dmesg:

```
  Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: DVDRRW GSA-2164D  Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Does anybody has the magic trick for me? Should I add it in fstab, and if so, what should I add...?

Thanks in advance![/code]

----------

## ribx

maybe nerolinux will recognise it after a modprobe sg - the scsi generic module. if it does not exist, enable it in the kernel.

udev should create /dev/sg0 and then test nerolinux again.

----------

## rowdy

 *ribx wrote:*   

> maybe nerolinux will recognise it after a modprobe sg - the scsi generic module. if it does not exist, enable it in the kernel.
> 
> udev should create /dev/sg0 and then test nerolinux again.

 Thanks a lot! That worked like a charm, didn't have it enabled in the kernel...   :Embarassed: 

Now I have to wait until I get home to test it... (VNC does not let me put in a blank DVD from my work...  :Wink: )

----------

